# Question for you guys



## austin03 (Feb 19, 2014)

I introduced myself here a few days ago. I am not sure if any of you got to read it that will go through and read this.
I got a 4 month old puppy and we got him a week ago today. I am trying to crate train him at night and it is not working at all. I understand its only been a week but you would think his crying and barking and whining would settle a little bit. Instead it has picked up. It is crazy!
If I go out there and lay by his kennel he relaxes lays on his bed and goes to sleep and sleeps perfectly. Obviously I cant sleep out there every night for 12-15 years while he is alive. 
I tried having him in the bedroom the first night we brought him home but he was so loud I thought my head would explode. Maybe it is better now that he is more comfortable and he will do okay in my room now?
Thoughts?
He is in the living room now.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Obviously I cant sleep out there every night for 12-15 years while he is alive.


Austin03, Sure you can. He'll love it. You'll want to do some reading on crate training. Go to the search tab on the upper right and type in *crate training* or just the word *crate*. You will find hundreds of threads on this subject. The most discussed puppy problem next to shark bite attacks.

Some how we all live through it. Promise, it won't take 12 years. 8)

Welcome to your Vizsla Addiction. Good times ahead.

RBD


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I remember feeling that way when I first got my puppy too, but he will get it! Sometimes when they seem not to get these behaviors we're teaching them, it isn't that we're going about it the wrong way, it's just that they're still maturing. Enjoy the small successes knowing that they'll add up in the end. That said, I'm not sure what you're doing now, but here's what I'd recommend. 

I'd move the crate back to the bedroom, right by your bed so you can reach down and reassure him. Get some earplugs too. Get him really tired, stick him in the crate with a piece of your clothing, cover it completely so he has a nice dark den, and say good night. Eventually that becomes a sort of verbal cue to go to sleep. Then get ready for bed. You don't have to sleep, but it's best if you do a quiet activity. Read a book, listen to some music with headphones, or catch up on the forum. If he's making a racket, tap the side of the crate and say quiet. Then ignore him. Whatever routine you pick stick with it.

Ignoring them when they cry in the crate is only part of crate training. I like to feed in the crate and use clicker training to get them to like being in there. Here's a video that explains "Crate games" with a clicker. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8HNO79bZMY 
Usually with clicker training it's more effective if you're unemotional, but with crate training I had to be super excited to hold my pup's interest. I can explain more about crate games later if you want, but I've got to run now. 
Good luck! Remember he'll get it eventually. Patience patience patience!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I use earplugs for the first couple of nights.
I always worry I won't hear them if they wakeup needing to potty during the night, but in my sleep I must work one of the earplugs free. Its worked so far.


----------



## austin03 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks you guys! Really appreciate it! 
I am going to move him back into the bedroom right next to the bed so he can see us and i can have my hand in the crate if he starts getting loud. He just loves being right next to me(Which im not complaining about).
I love the little guy.

Crate Training/Whoa Command/Come Command all on the agenda in the near future.

I got my work cut out for me!


----------



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi. We have had good luck with the first couple of nights with a new pup doing the following:

1. Wear an old sweatshirt you don't want any more ALL day. DO NOT WASH IT! Place it in their crate with them. Your scent next to them often helps. (Hopefully you don't have a puppy that utilizes anything soft in it's crate as a place to go potty. If pup repeatedly pees on sweatshirt, you will have to keep anything soft out of the crate.)
2. Place crate beside you on your side of the bed. 
3. Time, consistency, and patience on your part.
4. Once pup is crate trained, you may let pup sleep on your bed as Vizslas love that.

Good luck!

P.S. Never leave a puppy in a wire crate with a collar on as they can hang themselves.


----------



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

After pup goes to sleep, when he wakes up and whines, be sure to take him immediately outside to potty and say 'Go potty" or whatever phrase you commit to using for the rest of his life. After he goes potty, tell him what a good boy he is, and then he goes right back into crate. I always sleep in weather appropriate clothing and have slip on shoes right next to my bed ready to run outside. I take one or two weeks vacation when we get a new pup because you will be sleep deprived initially and you want to bond immediately. 

Also, we have two crates, one for next to our bed when they are a pup, and one in the room where you spend the most amount of time to be crated only when you can't supervise them. Remember they want/need to be with you and not in a separate room. They were just torn away from the comfort of their family. It's a big scary world to him right now. They are counting on you now.

In addition we feed the pup in the crate from day one. If they fall asleep in your lap, place them in the crate with the door open initially for their naps. After a few times of this, close the door and leave him in for short time periods. It often backfires if you simply throw the pup in the crate and close the door. It's all about a slow transition to what your schedule and expectations will be.


----------



## austin03 (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy to say we moved Charlie back into our bedroom last night. He whined for a few minutes but then went to sleep and slept through the night.
SO AWESOME!!!

He slept through the night from 10:30-7:30. I let him out for his potty break at 7:30 and then he was hyper as heck but hey i am not complaining.


----------



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

;D It's always a great night when you get sleep with a new puppy! Congratulations my friend!


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

One of the hardest things. 

Cesar Millan (whose books I memorised) says how separation is the hardest thing for a dog to learn.

I am sure you are already doing everything but what helped for me was putting the crate in the kitchen which is a through room. People come and people go through this room all the time. Practice all the stuff about 'no eye contact' etc. Puppy doesn't have to speak to everyone coming through.

Eventually puppy will hopefully learn that people come and go and then they come back and it's no big deal. 

You could also try all the other stuff which you probably already did - like maybe not shutting cage door if it's causing so much strife, leaving access to room around the cage, making sure bed time is quiet low light, no speaking, and sitting with puppy but ignoring it even though it's crying.=: no speaking or stroking just your quiet consistent presence.

As Cesar Millan says 'all things pass'. 

I lost a 21lbs in the first few months with my puppy. I was like a zombie. In fact you will notice I didn't post anything for that year on this site. My reward now is the most wonderful, gentle companion. And the crate is a distant memory. The first months can be exhausting but it does really pass. Read Cesar Millan and check out the posts here. And good luck.


----------

